# A division title within their grasp



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> The Knicks, 12-18 after 30 games of Thomas' first season as coach, haven't reached their destination yet. Far from it. But with an Atlantic Division filled with flawed, injured, mediocre teams, they are as close as anyone.
> 
> Three games ahead of last year's pace, it is safe to say the Knicks survived the first wave of what many feared would be another lost season. On most nights, they're not only competitive but watchable. They have problems, Isiah Lord Thomas III knows, but so does everyone else in the Atlantic, which is the Dead Sea of the NBA.
> 
> ...





> Notes & quotes: The Knicks return to practice today after two days off, then host the Pistons tomorrow night before departing on a five-game, nine-day western road trip ... Because Jeffries will be available tomorrow night after serving his four-game suspension, Lee likely is headed back to the bench.


http://www.newsday.com/sports/baske...,0,7756348.story?coll=ny-basketball-headlines

Ok with the second quote.....jefferies is coming back so lee is going to the bench?!?!?! This cant be serious guys. The biggest reason we are getting better latly, and he is going to take him out of the starting lineup. If this happens we can all expect this team to go back to losing. As the expression goes "Dont fix whats not broken" Obvisously zeke has not heard of this b/c if he did then he wouldnt change what has been working for him. (Lee in starting lineup)


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Lee works hard and still had to ride the bench. What has Jeffries done for us so far that makes him an automatic starter? I hate to see Lee not getting the minutes he deserves.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

It's been nice to see this team doing reasonably well. Yes, the division is anyone's to grab, although Marbury and Curry are the main keys to the Knicks success this season and I'd love to see them be more consistent. 

Lee has definitely benefited from the minutes, and has generally delivered this season whether or not he starts, which is why I don't worry if Isiah feels strongly about starting Jeffries. I think Lee will still get app. 30 mpg, seeing as how he can play either forward position against most teams, and he's the major key to the team's rebounding success. 

This is an extremely interesting season for the Knicks. They won't challenge for anything this season, most likely, so the year is largely about auditioning to see who's a big piece of the future. 

Lee and probably Frye are locks, and Balkman has quieted the boos and jokes. Curry has fans everywhere paying attention, but still needs to get past the phase where he averages 20-8 for a few games and then 8-5 for a few games. Marbury and Francis have a lot to prove, although I have no doubt that both are still oozing with talent; they just need the right mindset and the right situation.

Beyond those characters, Crawford is a fairly steady 3rd or 4th option. Richardson should be, but probably needs to be in a more consistently up-tempo system. Robinson has a long way to go to convince people around the league that he's not an undersized shooting guard, not to mention a "thug." And whatever happened to Jerome James?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> Lee works hard and still had to ride the bench. What has Jeffries done for us so far that makes him an automatic starter? I hate to see Lee not getting the minutes he deserves.


Isiah Thomas is a tool, and I can't wait for him to go away and leave this organization for good. That way I can fully take over the GM duties. :biggrin: Sitting Lee down is a slap in the face to the fans and to David. Isiah really needs to go and go fast.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

USSKittyHawk said:


> Isiah Thomas is a tool, and I can't wait for him to go away and leave this organization for good. That way I can fully take over the GM duties. :biggrin: Sitting Lee down is a slap in the face to the fans and to David. Isiah really needs to go and go fast.



a slap in the face to the fans...c'mon kitty .

david lee is a good player but until he learns to defend the paint he will never deserve to start .

him and curry will never be a pair until he can at least be the kind of defender Jeffries is or at least be able to defend the lane as well as channing , and thats just being honest about him .

curry is a weak lane defender , so it important to match him with a guy who can play defense in the paint ...as it is now lee can do what he does ...off the bench primarily with cato , frye and for spurts curry as well, but a power forward's principle job is defense , and lee still doesn't have it there yet.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Can You Smell What Lee Is Cooking?*



Da Grinch said:


> a slap in the face to the fans...c'mon kitty .
> 
> david lee is a good player but until he learns to defend the paint he will never deserve to start .
> 
> ...


I'll keep counting Lee's heads up plays that led to game winners while you count Jeffries. :lol: What's the score now Lee 2 Jeffries 0. The kid is averaging a double double, I rather see Jefferies come off the bench. Everyone on this team has a flaw, but sitting Lee's butt on the bench is unfair. You also seem to forget this is only his 2nd year so quit jumping on his back because he doesn't play Jeffries like defense. The guy is in a damn rhythm so let him remain in one. It gets on my nerves when he puts him in the starting lineup then takes him out of the starting lineup to back in again.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Im sure Lee doesnt like it either. He just not vocal about. I just hope he keeps playing the way he has been and adds to it. Jeffries on the other hand has not looked comfortable playing for the Knicks. He may defend better than Lee but thats about it.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Can You Smell What Lee Is Cooking?*

its not about a player to player comparison its about helping the team win...lee is at his heart an offensive player and for the knicks to be the best *team* they can be they need to have a defensive guy next to curry ... if not team can basically drive at will vs. the knicks , if the knicks are ever going to be a +.500 team thats going to have to stop.

for instance at some point Qrich is going to be healthy and crawford is going to the bench , JC is easily in the top 5 players on the team (he certainly is a top 3 difference maker in win/losses), and going by what i saw 2nite he too is in a rhythm ...and in the end of the day it doesn't mean anything because Q plays better defense ...rip wouldn't have had 50+ if Richardson was healthy and thats why JC will ride pine too when that time comes , its just the way it is .


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Lee=best rebounder on the team, hands down. I don't know about you guys, but I would love to have my best rebounder in the starting lineup alongside 2 weaker front line rebounders.

As for Crawford, the only rhythm he is in is taking weak *** game winning shots, and bricking time and time again. Oh yea, he will get his points, but it's how he gets his points that makes you pray that Quentin comes back soon.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

> rip wouldn't have had 50+ if Richardson was healthy and thats why JC will ride pine too when that time comes , its just the way it is .


 true, but jamal won't be missing out on that many minutes, being that he is the best playmaker on this team. 

a question I have for anyone who will answer: if the Knicks win the division, does that guarantee a playoff spot? how does that system work now?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Yep. Spots 1-4 are division winners and the next best recod.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

sherako said:


> true, but jamal won't be missing out on that many minutes, being that he is the best playmaker on this team.


best playmaker ??

crawford is`nt remotlyclose to being as good as steph at playmaking,crawford has one way of playing ,jacvking up shots,if they falling then good,if they not then thats all you getting


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

USSKittyHawk said:


> Lee=best rebounder on the team, hands down. I don't know about you guys, but I would love to have my best rebounder in the starting lineup alongside 2 weaker front line rebounders.
> 
> *As for Crawford, the only rhythm he is in is taking weak *** game winning shots, and bricking time and time again. Oh yea, he will get his points, but it's how he gets his points that makes you pray that Quentin comes back soon*.



Didnt he have a big assist to Frye tonight that was his eleventh of the night ?

Didnt he also have the game winner to lee ?

How many games winning chances have the knicks had that Crawford missed and the knicks lost this season ?

I really dont think jamal is going back to the bench no matter who is healthy or not.

AS for Grinch saying Rip wouldnt have had 40+ if Q was available . Q gave up 30+ to Prince the first time these teams faced each other.Billups,Sheed,Prince all held in check and the knicks win easily even with Rips points if they rebound the ball . They got killed on the glass and that is what kept them in the game not Rips shooting. 

I think Isiah made a mistake giving Jefferies so much time especially in the 4th .He went away from Balkman/Lee in the 4th and that lineup had alot of success especially on the glass.Starting Jefferies over lee obviously hurt the knicks on the glass while making the team better defensively in spurts .


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

Start of the season, I was going to say Atlantic was easily going to New Jersey this season also. Now that Nenad is out, Pierce out for another week or so, and Bosh also out, this division is really anyones. Knicks recently stepped their game up and are fight for the division title and a spot in the playoffs. 


Besides Philly I say everyone has a chance of winning the weakest division in the league.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Do You Even Watch Knick Games?*



TRUTHHURTS said:


> Didnt he have a big assist to Frye tonight that was his eleventh of the night ?
> 
> Didnt he also have the game winner to lee ?
> 
> ...


I guess you just watch Bulls games, because it's quite obvious either your league pass subsciption expired and you haven't been able to watch any Knick games, or you just flat out blind. His shot selection is horrible, and I rather see him come off the bench. I guess you missed his attempts at game winners for the past week and a half. Taking stupid shots trying to be the hero every damn time. Yes he has hit game winners before, but damn why does he have to try to do it everytime? Like the opposing teams won't know that's coming. Crawford may or may not be in the starting line up for the rest of the season, you never know. Isiah may actually put Quentin in the starting lineup alongside Steph. So unless we know what is in Isiah's mind you can't sit here and say Crawford will get the starting spot when those guys come back, if they come back. Look what he is doing with David Lee. The best rebounder on the team lost his starting spot when Jeffries came back, so let's not speculate, because no one knows anything unless Isiah announces it. Grinch is right about Quentin, he is a better overall defender and handles the "superstars" very well, I guess you missed that Cavs vs Knick game when he did a good job on Lebron.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

*Re: Do You Even Watch Knick Games?*

Isiah does not know how to coach if he puts lee on the bench, he is there best player.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Couple of things SEEM clear.....*

Marbury needs to play with another play making scoring threat in the backcourt to excel, and Lee, Frye, and Curry need to get major minutes. I am one of the few (apparently) that likes what Jeffries brings. Effort, willingness to do the small things, few bad shots, and very good defense (man and help). He was largely responsible for Prince's bad night. I'd start Lee with Curry and bring Frye, Jeffries, and Balkman off the bench, with Q. Trying to fit all these talented pieces into a cohesive starting and reserve unit is going to be ITs hardest job.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> I am one of the few (apparently) that likes what Jeffries brings.


I like what jefferies brings too dog lol.

Anyway,to go along with this article.....Knicks just 1 game out of first place now lol.:yay:


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Im starting think we might actually get in the playoffs. Then you would every team try to get hold of that number 6 spot.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

TRUTHHURTS said:


> Didnt he have a big assist to Frye tonight that was his eleventh of the night ?
> 
> Didnt he also have the game winner to lee ?
> 
> ...


jeffries has played 5 out of 31 games and people expect him to be in midseason form , he isn't not in terms of game flow or cohesion with his teammates , but there was definitely a difference with him out there and that was in prince's game he went from 11-17 for 31 points to 4-16 for 13 points ...some of that has to go to a difference in who is guarding him .


lee played 23 minutes that game grabbed 9 reb's and the knicks outrebounded the pistons by 10.

last night lee played 46 min. grabbed 13 boards and the knicks got outrebounded by 9 .

he really wasn't a difference maker there ...curry was , curry made nazr invisable the 1st game , playing only 17 min. grabbing 2 rebounds .

last night in 30 minutes he grabbed 14.

i think the difference in boardwork is shown there , when curry is dominant or at least throwing his weight around boxing out , there isn't much nazr can do with him , but he killed the knicks on the off. boards because curry did not do his job , i think very little blame can go to lee , who did his normal good job rebounding.


----------

